# Best Bird of Prey forum?



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi I am looking to advertise my Freedom Breeder rodent breeding products on Bird of Prey breeding and keeping forums and was wondering what is the top forums I should be hitting?

my reason for this is that I have been contacted by several keepers asking me about my products and this gave me the idea

Thanks


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

International Falconry Forum is the busiest one I know of so that's probably your best bet


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks becky i am a member of that one but i thought it was predominantly a US forum? i couldnt find where to advertise legally on there?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

are you sure your on the right one? this is the international falconry forum Falconry Forum you have to pay to advertise but they have a huge membership.

you could also advertise here, the IBR birdmart: Bird Mart you have to pay there aswell though : victory:

or birdtrader http://www.birdofpreyads.co.uk/


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

chrisgard said:


> thanks becky i am a member of that one but i thought it was predominantly a US forum? i couldnt find where to advertise legally on there?


Ahh right it's the one miss ferret gave the link of. There's also another one called Falconry Questions I think, it's smaller but another one to look at if you want to.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

i buy my food from rob from falconry supplies Chris, he is a member on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/707455-frozen-food-sale.html and a nice guy, drop him a pm i reckon he will be able to help with this.


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks guys, im skyping the moderator of the falconry forum now so hopefully something will come of it, thanks for your help, i think alot of falconry breeders would benefit from the rodent breeding facilities we offer


----------

